

Is This Ex-Googler’s Pre-Product Approach the Fast Track to Product-Market Fit? - rutata
http://nextviewventures.com/blog/pretotyping-product-market-fit-google-alberto-savoia/

======
breakingcups
As good as time as any to remind people of Betteridge's law of headlines[0]...

[0].
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

